# Hydro Sponge filter questions



## Kato801 (Mar 19, 2011)

I have a 55 Gallon tank currently running the Aqueon QuietFlow 55 (325GPH)
I am planning on adding one or two sponge filters into the setup.

My question is,
which of the ATI Hydro Sponge filter should I get?
Hydro Sponge Filter 5 or Hydro Sponge Filter #5 PRO?
Does the "PRO" really make a difference?


----------



## cichlid_baby (Jan 28, 2003)

The only difference between the two is that one has a fine sponge and the other has a coarse sponge.... therefore.. one will do a better job of trapping smaller particulate matter while the other will not clog up as quickly.

The "Pro" model formerly known as the "Hydro Pond" has the coarse reticulated sponge. This is what I use now since cleaning these sponges are so much more easier than the fine sponges.


----------



## S14Swap240sx (Jan 3, 2011)

use the pro4... its hard enough to hide one hydro pro4 let alone two hydro 5's


----------



## brinkles (Jan 30, 2011)

I had one hidden in the rock pile so it would be ready, but they sure are ugly! They're good bio filters, but all the junk falls off them when you take them out of the water and they don't trap much anyway.

I use 2 of the 5's with powerheads in my 75 grow out tank. They don't suck up small fish, and I don't care what they look like in there. If you're on a tight budget and can hide the things, they're good bio filters.


----------



## lp85253 (Sep 27, 2011)

try a hydro 4 on asmall powerhead,that will give youlots of bio and pretty good mech. filtration


----------

